# It's Sunday What Schwinns did we find this week...6-9-13



## vintage2wheel (Jun 9, 2013)

It's Sunday What vintage/prewar Schwinn bikes/parts/Fun Stuff did we find this week???

I got some smalls like a square Henderson badge and found some really cool Original bike/hardware related advertisement ads. SOME ARE NON SCHWINN.  (baby steps)

show us what you got and tell us the history behind the find!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 9, 2013)

Got this to part out soon.  jk.






And this oval


----------



## daved66 (Jun 9, 2013)

part out.   dang. throw me a price, very interested~

thanks

dd


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is that the one Spence had? That is a nice Christmas special.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 9, 2013)

repaint?    i like it, would like to keep together.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 9, 2013)

*schwinn deluxe or phanthom ?*

i just purchased a green balloon tire bike with the springer fork and chrome fenders ,its got a rear rack with the underside rear tail light,the front light is contoured  to match the fender ,painted white ,its got chrome tanks over painted with green to match the frame ,i am going to have to learn how  post photos ,well the paint is original but its got a couple of minor scratch's new wide white walls it looks like a phantom  from matching up the photos  ,i should have gotten the serial number was 250.00 out of line ? ,this bike has new wheels but they are not Schwinn only major detractor ,i do not care for these fat tires bikes so i gave it to Ken Putnam at Kens bike shop in Winston Salem N.C. Ken likes the bike


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 9, 2013)

*It's a deluxe*

the green Schwinn has the deluxe chain guard  but everything else looks like a Phantom ,this is an old bike at least 40 years or more not chineesseeeeeeeezzzz,


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 9, 2013)

Found these at the Spokane swap...  I think the '39 has orig paint under that O.D. Green... goona try to clean it off, see what I end up with.  Not sure what to make of the 20"... this model isn't shown in the catalog pages.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 9, 2013)

All killer finds so far guys


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## OldRider (Jun 9, 2013)

Why on Gods green earth would you want to part out a beautiful bike like that?



Greens07 said:


> Got this to part out soon.  jk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daved66 (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't see the "JK" untili looked again.   would love to buy it~


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 9, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Got this to part out soon.  jk.




Very nice motorbike.  Would make a great mate to my color matched DX.


----------



## eazywind (Jun 9, 2013)

*1927 Schwinn Excelsior track bike*

Crank pulled. AS 27 stamped, Square Excelsior badge.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 9, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Very nice motorbike.  Would make a great mate to my color matched DX.




Sure would, same year 1939. You're second in line( the person i got it from has 1st right of refusal)when it comes the time to sell it.!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2013)

Absolutely love the 27 X track bike!
Grace and beauty in its simplest form.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)

*This came in the mail*


----------



## mruiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Really nice finds, here.
Have fun cleaning them up.
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2013)

Forgot to post here yesterday. All Schwinn stuff but, only one pic.

A replacement chromed tank from Brian (island Schwinn) for the Panther.






Also got a painted wheel set and hbars with grips from Eric (ozzmonaut) for my 46-48 DX...no pics yet


----------



## rhenning (Jun 10, 2013)

A bit newer than you guys like but I picked this up on Saturday.  1990 Schwinn 684 Aluminum.  Designed buy the Paramount Design Group (PDG) and one step below a Paramount in Schwinn's pecking order.  It isn't perfect but after a quick tune up it rides very nice. Still need to tinker with is a bit more and will probably replace the brake cables.  Roger


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2013)

*wow*



eazywind said:


> Crank pulled. AS 27 stamped, Square Excelsior badge.
> 
> View attachment 99702 View attachment 99703 View attachment 99704 View attachment 99705 View attachment 99706 View attachment 99707 View attachment 99708 View attachment 99709




that thing is awesome and a very rare badge on it


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow! Very cool find!



eazywind said:


> Crank pulled. AS 27 stamped, Square Excelsior badge.
> 
> View attachment 99702 View attachment 99703 View attachment 99704 View attachment 99705 View attachment 99706 View attachment 99707 View attachment 99708 View attachment 99709


----------



## mruiz (Jun 12, 2013)

I got this Campus green, March 1972 2 speed kick back Deluxe Typhoon. Needs streamers has all the rest of bells and whistles.


----------

